# My head is spinning...help!



## Buttons (Jan 22, 2014)

I've read the lighting sticky, and a bunch of other stickies at the planted tank forums. And, honestly, I have no idea what the heck I've just read. 

Here's what I've got:
36g bowfront
Driftwood
Aqueon 30 filter (working on upgrade to either an Aquaclear 50(70?) or an appropriately rated canister filter)
Blasting media substrate ~2" deep
Odyssea dual t5ho light strip with 6500k bulbs (says it puts out 96w?)
A really high pH that I plan on doing nothing to lower (8.2ish) other than what the driftwood might do for me. 

Here's what I'm hoping to achieve:
A fairly heavily planted tank that doesn't require me to futz with it daily. I'm cool with weekly pruning during water changes. I am not confident enough in my skills to mess with co2 at this point, but I'm not against it down the road. I'd rather not have to deal with it though. I don't mind dosing some fertilizers/root tabs, but again, I'd rather it be during the weekly water change routine. I'm dippy and might forget a lot. I sometimes forget to feed myself...but never my pups LOL! 

Questions:
1) Are these lights enough to be considered medium/moderate lighting? 
2) What basic ferts should I be looking at? Or is that dependent upon what I end up growing? Or do I worry about those when plants start looking puny?
3) I'm thinking a few types of crypts, maybe some vals, some bomb-proof stuff like java fern & moss, anubias, and maybe some floaters but they scare me with their insane reproduction possibilities. Are there other newb-friendly plants out there that would work with my lighting? I probably need some stems of some sort for height? I've never had much luck with those in the past...but I was using stock lighting on a 20g tall tank sooo...

Oh, and my possible end stocking will be 5 "generic" rainbowfish (look to be Murray River type hybrids?), a group of 5-7 small tetras/rasboras, a group of oto cats and some mystery snails. Both schools may possibly get enlarged depending on how the water levels and tank activity seems to be going. Or the tetras/rasboras may get bumped in favor of a larger rainbow school. Still in the fishless cycle planning mode at the moment  

Any and all guidance would be much appreciated. But please, use 3rd grade words! I have no idea why my brain is resisting all the info I'm reading LOL!


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm no lighting expert but when it comes to how many watts you have usually 2 per gallon is moderate..... I personally am using the stock hoods on 3 of my tanks and they are less than 1 watt per gallon. It depends on the plants you get, I always try to get easy ones to grow. In my tanks I have had the most success with Anubis. ( I like the Amazon sword it grows a new leaf every day) I also grow a lot of freshwater moneywort (stocks) these will also grow out of your tank and flower. I do use CO2 injections Dailey and I also use Leaf zone once a week. I pick all of the plants and chemicals at my local fish store. But all in all you have HIGH lighting for 90 Watts for a 30 gal tank. Best of luck.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your lights should be fine.They are the right temp(6500K) and of good power.wattage doesn't really matter,especially with HO(high output) ballast.You are easily in the medium range for lighting.
Someone more in tune will help with ferts,but your lighting cycle should be around 8 hrs.Use a timer to assure consistency,and if you get algae growth lower the amount of time on the lights.
Most the plants you mentioned should do well.


----------



## Buttons (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks y'all! 

Because I had WAY too much time on my hands today, and it was snowing like mad, I spent possibly a little too much time on Aquabid. I've now got Java moss, a bunch of dwarf sag and some Vesuvius sword on the way to me. I've really got to learn that I have an auction addiction and should stay far far away from those sites. I'm pretty sure the sag and moss will be fine. The sword seems a little more finicky. It was just too cool looking to pass up. 

My cycle seems to be completing too. Nitrites dropping rapidly, ammonia being gobbled up in 24 hours, nitrates rising nicely. Possibly this weekend some fish will be coming home, some plants will be coming in and the really not cute plastic will be coming out (I couldn't stand a bare tank LOL!)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Something doesn't sound right about the wattage you said. What is the length of the bulbs? Are you sure it is T5HO?


----------



## Buttons (Jan 22, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Something doesn't sound right about the wattage you said. What is the length of the bulbs? Are you sure it is T5HO?


Odyssea T5 Aquarium Lighting

That is the specific set up I ordered. The little icon says "96w output" but I'm a bit dubious of that claim. They are 24" 24w 6500k bulbs in a t5ho strip. I'm certain they aren't the best thing out there, but they fit the budget and *have* to be an upgrade from the single t8 bulb I have now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I see. They are falsely advertising. A 24W T5HO bulb only puts out 24W. 2X24=48W. Effective wattage may be close to what they claim due to the reflectors, but they have no way of knowing the exact value. The reflectors is what makes it where you can't judge T5HO fixtures against some type of WPG rule.


----------



## Buttons (Jan 22, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> I see. They are falsely advertising. A 24W T5HO bulb only puts out 24W. 2X24=48W. Effective wattage may be close to what they claim due to the reflectors, but they have no way of knowing the exact value. The reflectors is what makes it where you can't judge T5HO fixtures against some type of WPG rule.


So what you're saying is it is a crapshoot on what I'll be able to grow *r2

Really, I wasn't fully believing their 96w claim from the start. I don't have a specific look in mind so my plan, for the most part, it to get plants that seem fairly undemanding, stick them in and see what happens. The whole lighting thing just boggles my mind. So many variables, so many caveats, so many CHOICES! And then I can't even get those betta bulbs from Walmart to sprout so maybe I'm destined for well lit, hardy, plastic plants  

Thanks again!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, you should still be okay with low-med light plants.


----------

